# Netzteil ausgetauscht - Kein Bild mehr



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mein Netzteil, da es wahrscheinlich defekt war, ausgetauscht. Nach langem warten ist das neue eingetroffen und ich habe es sofort eingebaut, dass BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 530W. Davor war natürlich das gleiche drin, am falschen NT kann es also nicht liegen. 

Bei der Graka den PCI-E Stecker-6Polig rein, am MB den 20+4P Stecker rein und noch die beiden CPU Stecker-4Polig, dann am NT noch das Gegenstück zum PCI-E angestöpselt und die HDD-SSD bei Drives, also genauso wie es vorher war. 

Dann hab ich mein HDMI Kabel wieder an der Graka angeschlossen, wie davor, und wollte starten. Die Lüfter laufen alle an, Gehäuse und CPU, die Festplatten laufen (merkt man ja), aber es kommt kein Bild, gepiepst hat übrigens auch nix. 

Ich hab ausversehen die HDD LED also 1x2Polig - 2x2Polig ausgesteckt und weiß nicht mehr wie die angesteckt werden...ich weiß net ob es was damit zu tun haben könnte. Das Lämpchen außen am Gehäuse, für den Betrieb, leuchtet auch nicht auf, genauso wie das des Blu-Ray Laufwerks. 

Alle anderen stecker hab ich geprüft, die stecken Bombenfest, da wo sie hingehören. Ist von hardwareversand.de zusammengebaut. 

Gigabyte H87-D3H, ATX
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150

Bitte....helft mir!


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Mach mal ein CMOS Reset, Rechner aus, paar Mal auf den On Schalter drücken (ohne Strom natürlich), Batterie vom Board rausnehmen, 3 Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein und starten.

Wo HDD LED und so drankommt steht doch im Handbuch, Seite 25 : Screenshot by Lightshot

Hast Du denn einen Monitor oder ein TV angeschlossen ?


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

Hab den Reset gemacht, geht immer noch net. 
Und ich hab ihn an meinem AV-Receiver (Yamaha RX-V773) angeschlossen und den dann an den TV.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Geh mal mit dem HDMI direkt in den Fernseher


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

Fernseher sagt "Kein Signal"


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Hat irgendjemand in deiner Nähe einen kleinen PC-Monitor, den Du mal anschliessen könntest ?

Das ist garantiert nur ein kleines Problem


----------



## Westcoast (7. Februar 2014)

ich würde noch mal alle kabel überprüfen die vom netzteil kommen und auch die am board.


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

Muss der Monitor HDMI oder DVI haben? Und ich hoff du hast recht...

Ich hab alles tausendmal geprüft, da steckt alles drin und ich hab ja nur an 2 Steckern am MB und 3 am NT rumgemacht....


----------



## USAFALKE (8. Februar 2014)

Es hört sich irgend wie so an, als wär eventuell der Schalter aus vom Nt. Hast du Eventuell ein anderer NT, wo du mal aus test gründen anschliessen kannst?


----------



## RofflLol (8. Februar 2014)

Kann evtl am MB liegen... War bei mir auch so da war das MB verreckt...


----------



## USAFALKE (8. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Kann evtl am MB liegen... War bei mir auch so da war das MB verreckt...


 Ja das kann auch sehr gut möglich sein


----------



## RofflLol (8. Februar 2014)

Weil normal müsste das Mainboard pipsen, damit es dir sagt mir gehts gut und mir gehts nicht gut. Aber wenn das mainboard nicht pipst isses meistens Defekt und ein neues Muss her... Welches hast du ??


----------



## Skreamizm (8. Februar 2014)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Es hört sich irgend wie so an, als wär eventuell der Schalter aus vom Nt. Hast du Eventuell ein anderer NT, wo du mal aus test gründen anschliessen kannst?



Ne hab nur des da und wenn ichs einschick darf ich wieder ewig warten. 



RofflLol schrieb:


> Weil normal müsste das Mainboard pipsen, damit es dir sagt mir gehts gut und mir gehts nicht gut. Aber wenn das mainboard nicht pipst isses meistens Defekt und ein neues Muss her... Welches hast du ??



Gigabyte H87-D3H, ATX


----------



## USAFALKE (8. Februar 2014)

Wie lange hast du das Mainboard schon?


----------

